# Best V-box Spreader



## northwest lawn (Mar 28, 2005)

im looking to purchase a Vbox spreader for my f350 dump. i already looked into the tailgate models which require hydraullics, truck has an electric dump and not hydraullic and i really dont want to switch everything over. so i was wondering who made an excellent stainless Vbox. all comments welcomed


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Buyers makes a real nice SS Vbox just make sure you upgrade to the Briggs or the Honda engine, the Tucumsa SUCKS!!!! Airflos are basically the same as the Buyers they just cost about $300-400 more for no reason. Westerns are nice but WAY over priced. Sno-ways as well. The Hi-way Vboxes are awesome but new usually run around 5 g's. I currently run a Buyers that I picked up real cheap and new. Ive also ran Hi-way. I currently have an 8' Hi-way Super P Hi-Capacity for sale for $2250.00, to purchase it new runs about $5400.00 Other than that, I havent really heard anything on Fisher and Meyer/Diamond boxes. PM me if you need anymore info or interested in the Vbox.

Ken


----------



## TP Snow and ice (Mar 18, 2006)

we run the monroe spreaders and we have never had a problem with them i just looked into a new one and it was $5000


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a sno-way electric and they are reasonably priced and spread great. Plus there is no gas engine to deal with.


----------



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

Bump^^^^^^

I'm looking myself. Anyone?

thinking about the SnowEx 6000. I have a short bed chevy 2500HD

Brian


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

battags said:


> thinking about the SnowEx 6000. I have a short bed chevy 2500HD
> Brian


The nice thing about the snowex is you can but a vee pro 8000 in a short bed truck. Add the sand kit if you are going to do anything except straight salt. It consists of a modified baffle and another vibrator, definitely required if your planning on doing sand.

In V boxes I think Ice-O-Way makes the Cadillac. 14 inch conveyor, one man removable chute, Tight seal at the hopper, engine cover seam keeps sand out of the engine box. Exhaust pipe extends outside the engine box, spread adjustments out the wazoo. Top quality bearing and adjusters. available in both 1.4 yd expandable and 1.9 yd expandable. MADE IN THE USA

Snoway does not have a coupler between the engine and main drive. the cost of repair if you have a load of frozen material, or pick up a obstruction that jams the conveyor is ridiculous.

Buyers claim to fame on all their products is lowest price. There is only one way to achieve that, lowest quality. down sized shafts, narrow conveyor, Tecumseh engines. Try getting warranty. Can you say outsourced to China?

If price is your only concern, AIRFLO, or buyers. For quality, and state of the art equipment, Ice-O-way.

The proceeding is the opinion of the author. It in no way reflex's the opinion of the owners of plowsite or buyers, airflow, snoway, ice-O-way or others. It's just my 2 cents worth, which is pretty worthless if you want to buy anything in todays world.:salute:


----------



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanhks for the input. How about the Swenson or Meyer LPV's or PV's?


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*Meyer V-Box Spreaders*



battags said:


> Thanhks for the input. How about the Swenson or Meyer LPV's or PV's?


We are a relatively new Meyer dealer.
I have a Meyer Stainless Model and a Meyer PolyHawk here in stock. Both come with your choice of Tec, BS, or Honda Motors. In addition to the Poly Hopper I like the feature that you can either fold the chute up and run out the material from the hopper without running it through the chute or one person can just pull the 2 pins that hold the chute on and take it off all by himself. The ability to fold up the chute and pin it in place makes for a lot easier storage because it will sit flat.

Just sold 2 to the Military. They spec the PolyHawk with the 11HP Honda. No exceptions.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

mrplowdude said:


> I have a sno-way electric and they are reasonably priced and spread great. Plus there is no gas engine to deal with.


How is the electric model on your truck battery? Im considering one but my plow already seems to draw a lot of amps.


----------



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

ibelee said:


> We are a relatively new Meyer dealer.
> I have a Meyer Stainless Model and a Meyer PolyHawk here in stock. Both come with your choice of Tec, BS, or Honda Motors. In addition to the Poly Hopper I like the feature that you can either fold the chute up and run out the material from the hopper without running it through the chute or one person can just pull the 2 pins that hold the chute on and take it off all by himself. The ability to fold up the chute and pin it in place makes for a lot easier storage because it will sit flat.
> 
> Just sold 2 to the Military. They spec the PolyHawk with the 11HP Honda. No exceptions.


Do they make a poly model for a 78" bed?

Brian


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

battags said:


> Thanhks for the input. How about the Swenson or Meyer LPV's or PV's?


swenson (same as meyer) is by far the best out there in my opinion. we have been running a 8' pv swenson, i thought it was nice untill we got the swenson stanless 9' ev with pre wetting kit. if you want a EXCELLENT commercial spreader check into a ev series. they make all other models look like toys.


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*Meyer 78" Polly Spreader*



battags said:


> Do they make a poly model for a 78" bed?
> 
> Brian


Not to my knowledge as of yet.
Might not be a bad idea as a suggestion to Meyer Corp. though.
Seems like they make everything in between.


----------



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

anyone know how much the no-way electic 8' vbox goes for?


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

dubeb31 said:


> anyone know how much the no-way electic 8' vbox goes for?


 I paid $2300 cash and carry for mine last year. You should be able to find one for about 3k


----------



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

plowdude, i'm in central mass....where did you buy your vbox?


----------



## Budsoda (Aug 22, 2006)

I know that Henderson make a V-box spreaders from 5' to 10' long ..the 8' v-box runs about $2,900.00. with a 10 hp. B&S... for more info http://www.henderson-mfg.com/fsp.htm
good luck


----------



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

Here is my dilema. With a 6.5 foot bed, my options are limited with several models. I particularly like the Electric option as opposed to gas. This is due to noise factors, not to mention the pain in dealing with another engine, starting it in the cold, etc.

I like the weight of the SnowEx 6000. It comes in a size that's right, is poly, has a removable spinner assembly, and has a storage cradle option that supposedly allows one person to move the spreader in and out of the bed with relative ease. I'm not sure of the reliability of the SnowEx due to some of what I've heard on here. The price is fine and in my budget.

The Swenson/Meyer LPV seems like a sweet set up. The problem is that it doesn't come in Poly and the spinner assembly is fixed, making it harder for me to store and move in and out of the bed. The weight on the LPV is good. The PV comes in 7' legnths, but is way too heavy for me to move on my own without making some sort of rack or sling to move the thing. No poly on the PV either. I'm not sure on the prices of the Swenson's/Meyers either. I know that they will be more than the SnowEx's, but don't know by how much.

I need a 7' poly electric spreader capable of holding 1 to 1.5 yrds of material that is relable, well-built, and relatively easy to move. Does it exist?????

Brian


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You can but a 1.5 yard snow-ex vee pro 8000 in a short bed pick-up.:redbounce


----------



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

basher said:


> You can but a 1.5 yard snow-ex vee pro 8000 in a short bed pick-up.:redbounce


With the dimensions of that unit, it is too long for my bed.

Brian


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Have you seen one to put a tape too? I have installed them with the mounting kit in more then one 6.5 foot bed.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

The western toronado is the best short bed pickup truck spreader.


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

i think that snow ex has the best thing going right now. I two and and woulnt trade it for the world. For instance last year we got 1.5 inches of ice went out to salt got to the site and realized i was going to need to lay the salt down a little thicker so rather than getting out of the truck to adjust the gate and so on I reached over turned up the auger speed and what do ya know more salt. I have a stainless snoway and dont get me wrong it is a great spreader but i dont have nearly the control over how far or how much salt i can put down in in any given area. The vpro 8000 is fairly light i can take it off my truck completely in five minutes with someone else helping me. The other nice thing come spring take the spreader off toss it in the hopper put the cover back on the hopper and you can stack them. We have a metal frame that we use to stack them on top of each other and there is only a gap of about 2 inches between them. The snoway has it own rack just because the spreader is just too much of a pain in the ass to deal with compared to the snoways.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

The snow ex seems to get a lot of bad/mixed reviews on the forums.Ive never used one so i cant speak from experience but if you do a search you can find a lot of info. The saltdogg is getting pretty good reviews from what ive seen.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I do not own one but I know a couple people that do.

Complaints
Does not run a sand heavy mix
Does not throw as wide as a normal v-box
Auger clogs occasinaly.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I was quoted 3 grand cash and carry for a 6EV SS model. None in stock right now, I reserved a couple off the first shipment due in two weeks.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a 6.5 foot bed and a 1.6 yard SS Downeaster that I haven't had any issues with. As far as the noise on a gas powered unit; I only start the motor when I'm about the salt. when I'm finished salting the lot I shut the motor down. So the noise has never been an issue.


----------



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

fms said:


> I have a 6.5 foot bed and a 1.6 yard SS Downeaster that I haven't had any issues with. As far as the noise on a gas powered unit; I only start the motor when I'm about the salt. when I'm finished salting the lot I shut the motor down. So the noise has never been an issue.


I have a number of residential drives and rental units that I salt. I pretty much need an electric for this reason alone. Other than that, I'd go with a gas unit.

Brian


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

battags said:


> With the dimensions of that unit, it is too long for my bed.
> 
> Brian[/QUOTEWhen I have a 05 Chevy 2500 HD SB that I have a Vee Pro 8000 in it. I did the install myself and it has plenty of room. I would buy a set of air bags for the rear though because thats alot of weight on factory springs. A set will run about 250.00 for a 5000# air bag. I wish I hade install a set on my 01 chevy.
> 
> Regards Mike


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

*Cheap SS V boxes*

http://www.angelos-supplies.com/plowparts/spreaders.pg These guys sell 2.1 yd boxes for $2900.00 the best deal around i believe. I dont own any , we have always used western 3.5 yd v boxes but i may buy a SS 4.5 yder that they have for about $5000.00

Just my 2cents:realmad:


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

I like Henderson Salters, have one 4 years old now, only problem we ever had was need a new starter after a season, cause I didn't oil it or start it up enough over the summer.

http://www.henderson-mfg.com/


----------



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

Well, I've decided on the SnowEx VeePro 8000. I went to a dealership and measured one in stock to find that you guys were right, it will fit in my bed.

Here are the prices:

VeePro 8000 $3559.99
Express Mount $ 380.94
Flow/Vibrator Kit $ 341.24

Add tax and it all came to about $4560.00. I pick it up in the morning! I'll take some pic's after I get the BackRack mounted next week!

Brian


----------



## TritonSnownIce (Oct 18, 2006)

basher said:


> The nice thing about the snowex is you can but a vee pro 8000 in a short bed truck. Add the sand kit if you are going to do anything except straight salt. It consists of a modified baffle and another vibrator, definitely required if your planning on doing sand.
> 
> In V boxes I think Ice-O-Way makes the Cadillac. 14 inch conveyor, one man removable chute, Tight seal at the hopper, engine cover seam keeps sand out of the engine box. Exhaust pipe extends outside the engine box, spread adjustments out the wazoo. Top quality bearing and adjusters. available in both 1.4 yd expandable and 1.9 yd expandable. MADE IN THE USA
> 
> ...


If you go with the VPRO 8000 make sure you buy stock in broom handles. 
You will need to carry at least 2-3 broom handles with you to help un jamb the material in the auger.


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Battags,
I'm sorry to hear that you have invested money in that company. I have been harping on this piece of equipment since the day it came out and I made the mistake of buying it. The previous poster was correct. You should also buy the piece of equipment they sell to unclog the unit as well. In my opinion, you have paid way to much for an inferior piece of equipment. For almost $1600.00 less you could have bought a stainless steel vbox and saved yourself the headache and frost bite of beating the sh*t out of the VEEpro at 3am in the morning.

Don't get me wrong, I wish you all the best with your operation-myself and others on this board have been through the wringer with that P.O.S.


----------

